# Facebook to fix bug leaking users' phone numbers



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Facebook is rolling out a patch to fix a rare bug in its API that had apparently been leaking users phone numbers to app developers.

The glitch, which was first reported back in June 2012, was affecting the email field in some mobile apps accessing Facebooks API (application programming interface).
During the registration process users would give the developer permission to access their email address on file with Facebook. But instead of returning an email address, the apps email field was giving developers the users phone number instead.

The bug had been occurring only once in every thousand cases, Facebook said. But with some larger app developers having multiple thousands of users, the incidence rate is significant.

Read More


----------

